# first food



## bettaboi (Jan 29, 2005)

what would u suggest for a few day old betta fry
and how do i get it or make it


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

Vinager Eels are my favorite first food followed by Baby brine shrimp. You can buy the eggs and hatch the BBS, but you would need to get a culture of Eels. In a pinch you can use Hard boiled egg yoke, but it VERY easy to over feed and kill all the fry with Egg yoke.


RC


----------

